# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Jeff's 55 gallon Planted tank



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Well here it is. Always a work in progress. I can't beleive it's been a year since I began this project.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Well here it is. Always a work in progress. I can't beleive it's been a year since I began this project.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

man, i wish mine was that thick. all it needs is a good trimming, and it would be show quality. nice tank.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

All the plants look in great shape Jeff. What has been your favorite plant? Any one plant that gave you particular trouble?


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks people!! I can't tell you how rewarding this hobby is...especially when the average has access to such a wealth of information and resources sites like this one provides. I would have given up a long time ago if I was doing this on my own.

Hang in there russel you'll get there. I think the best thing I've done on this tank is high light and C02. This always gets you closer to dense growth.

Robert: I really like the Limnophila aromatica, but Anubia aren't bad either. Since you ask about problems that I had.. well I am having issues with my Java fern on the upper right side. Check out my post here http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=8796060812&m=9111005101 if that doesn't work please see post in fertilization and Science called "Deficiency shown by java fern?" If you can contribute I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------

